# 3g planted betta tank



## j_chicago (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a 3g Red Sea "Wave" tank that I would like to build a nano with. Currently it just has black sand and bamboo. The betta has been relocated to my 10g hosp./quar. tank. But I have some fry that need to be moved over soon, so the betta is going back to the 3g.

I have been looking at lights for the tank, and since it has a wave shape, there is no prefab hood. And the bamboo is about 1 1/2' over the rim of the tank, so I couldn't use a hood anyway. 

Is there a bulb I could use in a normal desk lamp (120v, up to 60w) that could be used to grow a carpet in the tank? Or is there a clip on lamp that I can use. So far I have only found the 9" 18w Coralife lamp (which I could build some kind of stand for). I currently have some dwarf sag in my 29g I want to move over since its having a hard time propagating in the gravel and I think the sand would help it out.

Heres a pic of what it looks like, minus the betta and plus 2 more bamboo stalks that have grown about a foot taller.










Thanks In advance,
Jason


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

you could try this.


----------



## j_chicago (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah, I saw those, but doubted they would have the right spectrum for plants. I went ahead and ordered the Coralife mini pc lamp. It was only $5 more then the Red Sea clip-ons and have a total 18w 6700k.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

the coralife is a great light ( I have one on my 8x8x8 nano), but there are no prefab legs to hold it over a tank, most just put it on a piece of glass on the surface of the tank, and while it works, the light itself gets pretty hot and heats up the tank accordingly. just an FYI


----------



## j_chicago (Jun 2, 2006)

How hot does it heat up your tank....I dont want my betta frying. With the size of the lamp, I plan on just setting the light over the unbamboo planted side of the tank, and try to limit the amount of light the bamboo gets


----------

